# Zonhoven Open 2016



## cuber8208 (Mar 6, 2016)

Another amazing competition from the one and only Geert Bicler.

Share your experiences and favourite moments here too! Also if you found/lost any cubes or equipment 

Thanks to Geert for organising and Sébastien for delegating, and to all those who judged and scrambled (especially in rounds you were not competing in).

Highlights:

4BLD success FINALLY!!!
Not last at 3BLD finals (sorry Bruno, you were so close...)
Meeting new friends, and seeing old ones again.

Congratulations to Clara and Anthony for amazing sibling skewb skills, and to all those who got good results to PBs to WR!

Special thanks to Manu for judging my BLDs and spotting mis-scrambles. Finally, very special thanks to everyone who winks back and doesn't make it awkward ;D

Edit: Congrats to Lars, apparently he got a half decent 3x3 time?


----------

